# Self defense or stupidity



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

So it was brought up in another thread about piss poor decision made by Uber driver in TX to fire a warning shot resulting in arrest and loss of job.
Take a read of his story and lets discuss the actions and why this was just plain stupid..
Enjoy......
Here is his story 
I want to tell you a true story. One that happened only a few weeks ago and after losing all my savings on legal fees, I still can't get my job back.

It was 2am on a Saturday morning and I was taxi driving for Uber. I was about to go home when I received an alert. Someone needed a ride from a bar less than a quarter mile away. Hell, I figured this would be my last ride and I'd go home with good pay that night. Boy was I wrong....

I accepted the job, drove to the bar and picked up 2 illegal immigrants, man were they hammered...I figured It shouldn't be a problem. They only need to go 3 miles down the road, not bad for a last ride, so we buckled up and head out.

Not even 2 minutes into the ride they started throwing stuff around in the backseat of my BRAND NEW car. They were yelling and banging on the glass!

I kept my cool and stayed quiet. I wasn't about to enrage two grown men while my back was turned to them. So, I searched for place to park that was well lit and had an audience.

SCREEEEEEECH, I pulled over, near a hotdog stand, placed the car in park, got out of the car, opened the back door and forcefully spoke: GET THE [email protected]& OUT OF MY CAR!

Oh man were they surprised. But they were full of liquid courage too. They weren't about to let a ****** tell them what to do... and that's exactly what I expected...

The two men instantly started threatening me. As they got out of the car, I quickly got back in. But that wasn't enough... No, they had to come around to the driver seat while I was trying to get buckled in.

So, these drunkards thought they could drag me out of the car. They opened my door, punched me in the chin and thought they were gonna just have their way with me.

That's when they met my S&W M&P Performance Center 9mm. Oh man, the look on their face when I pulled that thing out. It was like the blood drained from their faces and their lips turned blue. They knew it was about to get sour

I knew that a blow to the head equals deadly force, and as such, can be met with deadly force. But, in the heat of the moment, I couldn't take the shot. Why?

Because of what lay beyond my target.

If I aimed center mass at the attacker and fired a shot, that bullet would have gone straight towards oncoming traffic and jeopardized the lives of innocent bystanders.

I had to act fast, but I had to act responsibly too. So I fired a shot... straight at his feet and watched him dance.

I was finally able to pull the car away. I pulled into a gas station across the street an instantly called the cops. When they arrived, they took statements from everyone and made sure they had a good understanding about what happened. I even gave them my dash-cam footage. I thought that was it, they'd arrest the cholo's and I'd get to go home...

Oh man was I wrong.

A female investigator showed up to the scene. One of the officers told me "she's not the one you want"... A little confused, I asked "what do you mean?" to which he replied "she's a big anti-gun nut"... I didn't think anything of it...

5 minutes later, that same officer came up to me and started to apologize.. that's when it hit me, I was about to get cuffed.

The Officer told me how he knew I was in the right, but he has to follow his orders. He tried to reassure me, but his words couldn't make those cuffs feel any better.

My hands stayed cuffed behind my back until 9am... 7 hours without relief. When they brought me to the station at 2:30am, they put me in a filthy cell, 4'x4', blood smeared all over the seat and walls. It looked as though this place had never been scrubbed down. They chained me to a steel pole on the bench, and there I sat until sunrise. It was torture

I later found out that they towed my car, no surprise there. But, because I had firearms in the trunk, they got seized. And by "seize" I mean they brought them to the station right in front of my cell. They started passing my guns to each other as if it were some kind of show and tell event. They didn't give a damn about my property, no respect whatsoever. Just passing my stuff around like it's a.... well, you get the point... I wasn't happy about it.

So, I go through booking, call my wife and she's freaking out because I didn't come home that night. She's gotta watch our baby, but can't get to me because the car was impounded.... she's a total wreck. No clue what to do, but somehow figures it out.

Around 4pm, I finally get bailed out of the hell hole!

$2,000, 2 months, and 2 court hearings later, the case gets dismissed. But this liberal investigator still wants to keep my guns. I had to get my lawyer to threaten her for violating my 4th Amendment right against unreasonable seizures... I should get my guns back tomorrow... the excitement is keeping me awake. I'll be at the range AS SOON as they are placed back in my arms...

WHAT... A.... MESS!!

And to top it all off, UBER fired me for defending myself. And after trying to get my job back, they just ignore me.

I have been trying to get another job since all of this happened, but nothing has worked out so far. Please consider helping me to get back on my feet.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Warning shots are stupid-o. 

Hindsight is 50-50 (HA! Yogi Berra eat your heart out!) But if I ever have to drive a UBER or LYFT, please shoot ME! 
:vs_lol:
But for discussion sake, if some illegals are acting a fool in your backseat, drive over to a local PD or Sheriff Office and see what they have to say about that?

Oh and one more thing, stay away from Chicom chicks and Illegals now adays, it seems as if they carry the corona and lyme disease virus...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> If I aimed center mass at the attacker and fired a shot, that bullet would have gone straight towards oncoming traffic and jeopardized the lives of innocent bystanders.
> 
> I had to act fast, but I had to act responsibly too. So I fired a shot... straight at his feet and watched him dance.


Phew where do we start. That shot at the feet to watch the 2 step was not a great idea.

Warning shots are a no go in many states.

Innocents could still have been injured by ricochet from off the surface. Was it pavement, dirt, concrete?

Just writing that he fired at feet to watch them dance could be used as evidence.

Just for starters.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I agree if you pull your firearm you either shoot to kill or don't shoot period no in between. You bring up good point of ricochet also.
If he made it back into the car and got the door closed why didn't he lock it or immediately drive off.
One thing also struck me as poor actions on his account was where was his firearm? obviously not on him so was it secure from the drunk unruly passengers sitting right behind him? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A case could be made as well that he initiated the confrontation by his actions.

Just recently, here in North Florida, a man started an argument with a woman who was parked in a handicap spot.
Her boyfriend came out of the store, saw the argument, and punched the guy, knocking him to the ground. The guy who got punched drew while laying on the ground and fired a round, wounding the boyfriend.
Arrest, trial. Pleaded self defense. Found guilty. In Florida you can not start a fight and then plead self defense.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I once heard this same tall tale from a homeless guy under a bridge, only he was running for congress.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> So it was brought up in another thread about piss poor decision made by Uber driver in TX to fire a warning shot resulting in arrest and loss of job.
> Take a read of his story and lets discuss the actions and why this was just plain stupid..
> Enjoy......
> Here is his story
> ...


 Well you went to work for a well known 100% liberal company . What did you expect carrying on the job. Even as a fake contractor they do not allow it. Not being mean but you joined forces with those that have a different view than you. That most often does not work out. There are other companies that do the same thing they do try one of them no conviction not much to worry about.
Note picking up people at bars often does not work out well. And at 2am not much good is going on in town.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

My Job does not allow me to carry but I do and am prepared to lose my job over my life.
That is the consequence of my decision i accept it.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The guy is a dumbass. He should have drove them them to their destination and thought twice about who he gave rides to in the future and from where he picked them up..not to mention drunk.. he is either very dumb or he was looking for a problem to begin with.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

And why would he help more guns in then trunk in a taxi like vehicle? I'd carry myself but I wouldn't keep extra guns in the trunk if my vehicle was "for hire".

Warning shots are for TV.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smart folks count warning shots as misses on the official paperwork and everybody is happy unless an innocent bystander takes a round then its called collateral damage and sheet can happen in tense situations sometimes.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Why would an Uber driver have a trunk full of guns? A lot of Uber customers are travelers. If the trunk was full of guns, where would they put the luggage?

I call bullshit on this story. Either that, or the Uber driver is the dumbest SOB ever born.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like a story written to excuse a bad decision.... or a lot of bad decisions.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> My Job does not allow me to carry but I do and am prepared to lose my job over my life.
> That is the consequence of my decision i accept it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


For 17 years I commuted into the ghetto of the Murder Capitol of Florida, Jacksonville to work.
I was the boss, first to arrive and open up, last man out closing the gate - often after dark.
I kept a 4" barrel 357 magnum in a zippered pouch on my lunch cooler that sat next to my desk. At night when I locked up I had a 357 magnum snubby in my pocket.

My wife said "if they find out, you'll lose your job." I replied "if a crack head tries to rob and kill me, I have lost my job as well." 
She could see my point.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I get it. I totally get it! I understand how all of those things could happen (although highly unlikely) but they could. But the one thing I can't understand is how he knew they were illegals? Did he ask for ID before they entered the vehicle? I really doubt it because that is not stated on the Uber website. That would mean he must've been PROFILING and I must say I am thoroughly disgusted if that is the case. That is nothing more than racism. So they spoke only Spanish and were dressed like gay cowboys. That doesn't mean they were illegals. They could have been actual gay cowboys!


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> So it was brought up in another thread about piss poor decision made by Uber driver in TX to fire a warning shot resulting in arrest and loss of job.
> Take a read of his story and lets discuss the actions and why this was just plain stupid..
> Enjoy......
> Here is his story











Hey Ginger boy, you still driving mommy's truck?









I saw her leaving the trailer park on her way to work today. Looked like she was headed to Lansing.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> how he knew they were illegals?


The cops told me


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Careful sweetheart you might give yourself a bloody nose.
I don't have anything online I don't want on line. And several people here know way more about you then you want to admit. You can feel big and bad all you want striking the match but we hold the flame thrower.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> Why would an Uber driver have a trunk full of guns?


At the time, I had just moved to El Paso. It was only a few days after the Walmart massacre. I didn't want people seeing me unload my AR and bring it into the hotel. So, I left it in the spare tire compartment. Passengers had plenty of room in the trunk for their luggage, and had no idea an AR was there.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Careful sweetheart you might give yourself a bloody nose.
> I don't have anything online I don't want on line. And several people here know way more about you then you want to admit. You can feel big and bad all you want striking the match but we hold the flame thrower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What's wrong dude? Why you mad?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Not even tingle in my nuts you are the one who is upset for some reason 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Careful sweetheart you might give yourself a bloody nose.
> I don't have anything online I don't want on line. And several people here know way more about you then you want to admit. You can feel big and bad all you want striking the match but we hold the flame thrower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Why you obsessed with me dude? You **** or some shit? I don't swing that way.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Are you homophobic were to touched by your father or something?
Your first attempt to anger failed so your next thought is gay penis what is wrong with you ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Not even tingle in my nuts you are the one who is upset for some reason
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Tingle your nuts? WTF? Don't be gay bro. There's plenty of girls for you on POF


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Can I borrow some of your GoFundMe money to open a account?

I just got up for drink and a pee so I will play with you more later. 
Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Are you homophobic were to touched by your father or something?
> Your first attempt to anger failed so your next thought is gay penis what is wrong with you ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You're running outta shit to say... take your time Rubber Duckie...


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Can I borrow some of your GoFundMe money to open a account?
> 
> I just got up for drink and a pee so I will play with you more later.
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dude, why are you still on that gay shit? No, I don't want you to "play" with me.

And why you drinking your pee? Whatever man... you do you


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Careful sweetheart you might give yourself a bloody nose.
> I don't have anything online I don't want on line. And several people here know way more about you then you want to admit. You can feel big and bad all you want striking the match but we hold the flame thrower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Clarify that for me Mr RubberDuck. What are you trying to say here?


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Can I borrow some of your GoFundMe money to open a account?
> 
> I just got up for drink and a pee so I will play with you more later.
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hey man, once you get back from drinking your pee, can you tell me about that new avitar you got? It's funny as hell. Almost looks like me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> The cops told me


That was YOU!?! So were they actually gay cowboys?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> That was YOU!?! So were they actually gay cowboys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm not sure Mr Sassy squat, probably


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> I call bullshit on this story..


It doesn't take a genius to look up the court docket. Figure it out Igor. It was in El Paso


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> It doesn't take a genius to look up the court docket. Figure it out Igor. It was in El Paso
> 
> View attachment 103347


So that story was about you? I never would have guessed. I was thinking you were the real deal not a mall ninja. I must be getting old...


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> So that story was about you? I never would have guessed. I was thinking you were the real deal not a mall ninja. I must be getting old...


Mall Ninja? You can do better than that. Try harder man


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> Mall Ninja? You can do better than that. Try harder man


Not trying to get into a pissing contest, just trying to understand who you are.

My impressions so far:

1- You obviously have trouble with the truth.

2 - Your judgement SUCKS! - Splitting a log with a kitchen knife and calling it a viable survival knife?!? How dumb is that? (Answer: completely retarded.)

3 - I also question your claimed two combat tours. I did not serve, but I work with a LOT of DoD folks that did. You do not write like them. Hell, you do not even write like me, a civilian with a lot of DoD contacts. Actually, your comments sound like a millennial douchebag that thinks he's a tough guy because shoved a corncob up his ass. So stolen valor? My vote is yes, absolutely.

So there you are buckshot. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> I was thinking you were the real deal not a mall ninja


Being a mall ninja was pretty rough man. I'm glad those days are behind me


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> Not trying to get into a pissing contest, just trying to understand who you are.
> 
> My impressions so far:
> 
> ...


Whoa tough guy, calm down there. Splitting a log with a kitchen knife? What's wrong with torture testing products? Have you never heard of Dave Canterbury? He recommended the Old Hickory as a budget survival knife FOR YEARS. What's wrong with testing one out? As a matter of fact, that knife stood up to the tests, so stop speaking from ignorance.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> Not trying to get into a pissing contest, just trying to understand who you are.
> 
> My impressions so far:
> 
> ...


Stop acting like a little bitch, you're letting your emotions control you.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Here's me in Iraq for all you butt hurt bitches. And by the way, going back to a previous thread, that's how I attached my M16 to my vest without a sling.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> Have you never heard of Dave Canterbury?


Nope. Never heard of him. I do not care about what "the right people" say about anything. I only care about what really works. In your own video, you said the scales got loose. That is a failure in my book.

Pussies like you have a luxury; you live in the city. You can get a replacement knife (or whatever) in 5 minutes if you break your crap knife. I live 35 miles from the nearest stoplight. I need stuff that actually works.

Face it. You are a lightweight.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> Nope. Never heard of him. I do not care about what "the right people" say about anything. I only care about what really works. In your own video, you said the scales got loose. That is a failure in my book.
> 
> Pussies like you have a luxury; you live in the city. You can get a replacement knife (or whatever) in 5 minutes if you break your crap knife. I live 35 miles from the nearest stoplight. I need stuff that actually works.
> 
> Face it. You are a lightweight.


Good grief Igor, you're one sensitive dude.

No one's challenging your manhood here buddy. No need to be jealous


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

C'mon, guys, wild-eye saloon stories are the cost of admission if you want to drink beer and look at girls you will never date. All of us have done it, left half the beer on the rail and decided one of your wife's "lite beers" in peace and quiet was actually a better idea.

Heck, half the time a BS story begins with "I ordered a beer" it really means "a Shirley Temple."

You buy the drinks and I'll fabricate a story of kicking Arnold Schwarzenegger off my motorcycle...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> So it was brought up in another thread about piss poor decision made by Uber driver in TX to fire a warning shot resulting in arrest and loss of job.
> Take a read of his story and lets discuss the actions and why this was just plain stupid..
> Enjoy......
> Here is his story
> ...


Bad misfortunes on that one. Lady cops think everybody showed obey all the rules. If you were shooting at their feet it wasnt a warning shot..you just got nervous and hit low. You shoulda called a lawyer.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Ragnarök said:


> The guy is a dumbass. He should have drove them them to their destination and thought twice about who he gave rides to in the future and from where he picked them up..not to mention drunk.. he is either very dumb or he was looking for a problem to begin with.


Yeah, *edit* @#$% you too *edit* [email protected]#$%^&.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> Why you obsessed with me dude? You **** or some shit? I don't swing that way.


Ya' know, I was on the fence about dumping this forum. I wasn't learning anything and I found a lot of childish bitching. But I was on the fence, I did meet some good guys. The issue for me was should I waste time trying to find a few valuable nuggets?

Then I saw some of your posts. It became clear to me I could sleep late, read nothing here and not miss a blessed thing. Your lack of insight, your pompous self love and your far-too-easy derision sealed the deal.

Thanks, guy. Your worthless attitude saved me a bushel-basket of time...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In this state, you will go to jail for firing a warning shot, matters not what city or town.

Self defense is determined by how many times you were stabbed or hit by a hammer before you killed the bastard.

Anything over three feet in engagement range is not SD here for all practical purposes. 

I laugh at those who talk about 100+ yard SD engagements, NEVER would fly here.

At one time you were required to evacuate your home and let a criminal enter and ransack it, 

then when he left go back in and call the cops.

There were no cell phones at that time and were years in the coming.

A woman was convicted of shooting a perp after running into the cellar and getting a shotgun, 

blasted him coming down the stairs to get her.

Judge said it was her duty to run out the cellar door not shoot the guy.

The case was so absurd that the governor pardoned her

and put a bill through that passed called the castle law, right to defend yourself and home. 

My encounter was with two guys, 

one had me around the neck the other was going to bash my head with a tire iron, all at less than 3 feet.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> Yeah, **** you too asshole


Having a gift dug for you right now









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Welp the the truth about this joker is no bull for sure as everyone can plainly see how he reacts to... everything.

This cat is so dumb he not only actually wrote his own obituary and then multible times admitted his doings here. But still somehow in his mind has it justified his actions were correct.

Tick tock tick tock time is running out.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone that has ever taken a professionally taught self defense class know how law enforcement and District Attorneys feel about warning shots. Somebody please send “VERBAL BULLSHIT” a jar of butt cream for his diaper rash. And then ban him!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> My Job does not allow me to carry but I do and am prepared to lose my job over my life.
> That is the consequence of my decision i accept it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


When I worked for other people,there was a no carry rule with all of them.

I violated that rule all the time, things like the 65 Watts riots taught me other.

I to was ready to accept termination for the violation.

One place I worked, I told the owner that I carried when hired,

he asked me not to.

I did not say one way or the other, then carried from day one.

About a year and a half later while doing a job I handed it (Walther PPKS) to him.

He went on about the rule, I said fire me, but I don't want to listen to any shit.

About 30 seconds later, he said don't let anyone know you have it, never

happen I said, never did either.

Now, I more or less had him over a barrel, out of about 15 toolmakers,

I was the only one who knew how to operate a Jig Grinder.

That is all I did for the company other than repair assorted electronics like the

EDM power packs.

Virtually there was none in private tool shops, too expensive,

I learned on US Government machinery at H&R.

No one would even question the time I took on a job running that machine.

I had my own room with the machine,

plus a bench and a chair which I used for the 9 hours I was there.

I was a full fledged toolmaker but they needed me just for that slot.

The noise from the air turbine led to my hearing loss.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Awww he took down his GoFundMe 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Man oh man.....This is fun to watch......it's like a laser show for a cat. Poor little fellow's gotta be tired chasing all those dots.

Question for you all.....if a female dog is called a bitch? why ain't a female cat called a ****


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Question for you all.....if a female dog is called a bitch? why ain't a female cat called a ****


Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> And then ban him!


Well, I'm kind of against that. Look at the game from the long perspective.

If we really get involved in forums and blather the truth, we're going to get banned and have to find a new forum--it's the way of the world. We should keep lists of friendly places where we can re-invent ourselves under a new name.

So, we can ban him *here* but keep some cushy places for ourselves if that time comes...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm kind of against that. Look at the game from the long perspective.
> 
> If we really get involved in forums and blather the truth, we're going to get banned and have to find a new forum--it's the way of the world. We should keep lists of friendly places where we can re-invent ourselves under a new name.
> 
> So, we can ban him *here* but keep some cushy places for ourselves if that time comes...


He's not here to participate with the group. He is here to further his agenda of being a u tube star and hoping to get hits on his failed go fund page and his driving in his car videos.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm kind of against that. Look at the game from the long perspective.
> 
> If we really get involved in forums and blather the truth, we're going to get banned and have to find a new forum--it's the way of the world. We should keep lists of friendly places where we can re-invent ourselves under a new name.
> 
> So, we can ban him *here* but keep some cushy places for ourselves if that time comes...


Well maybe banning him is a bit strong. But I am going on 69 years old and I've been putting up with bull shit from clowns for all of those years. My patience and tolerance is worn thin. I'm old and grumpy and I make no apologies for that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ban him


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Watch out we got a badass in here









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh my! :devil:


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> View attachment 103349


..........










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, okay, I get the general trend of today's search and destroy mission. I often feel the same way before the whole room goes "red" and I wake up in police custody. However, this should be a learned discussion group.

Besides, I had a great cup of coffee and talked to an old girl friend this morning. Can I be excused until this PM before I have to slander someone? You know, like a favor...?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Well, okay, I get the general trend of today's search and destroy mission. I often feel the same way before the whole room goes "red" and I wake up in police custody. However, this should be a learned discussion group.
> 
> Besides, I had a great cup of coffee and talked to an old girl friend this morning. Can I be excused until this PM before I have to slander someone? You know, like a favor...?


Oh you can be excused for as long as it takes, get good and rested.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Awww he took down his GoFundMe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I bet! Can't imagine why!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Oh you can be excused for as long as it takes, get good and rested.


Well, thank you. I knew I could depend upon a another woman about an old girl friend as long as it never leaks to my wife!

Truth be told, if my wife would have turned me down I might be wedded to the one I just spoke to. Then again, redheads usually kill their prey sooner or later, so maybe it all worked out.

...still, I have to tell you how I enjoyed the sound of her voice, even just over the phone...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> Watch out we got a badass in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTE TO SELF: Don't ever piss off Rubber Duck.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> NOTE TO SELF: Don't ever piss off Rubber Duck.


Damn near spit my coffee out and I'm wearing a clean shirt.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Well, thank you. I knew I could depend upon a another woman about an old girl friend as long as it never leaks to my wife!
> 
> Truth be told, if my wife would have turned me down I might be wedded to the one I just spoke to. Then again, redheads usually kill their prey sooner or later, so maybe it all worked out.
> 
> ...still, I have to tell you how I enjoyed the sound of her voice, even just over the phone...


My reply had nothing to do with your old girlfriend, your wife, or anything else.
It was only a _polite_ suggestion that you could leave for as long as you want.
So dont go all stupid and read shit into things even though this would be the thread for it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> So dont go all stupid and read shit into things even though this would be the thread for it.


Have no fear, all the really stupid stuff I ever did harkens back about 40 years. My problem now is one that my friends and I are going through. We all "feel good" and have most of our marbles, but I doubt boomers ever thought they would really turn 70 years of age. My turn comes in April.

We were told that life after WWII was made for us boomers. And we lived that way. Now our grandchildren go to war. So forgive me (and my friends) if we touch base with old friends and the girls that got away. Your turn will come sooner than you think...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Damn near spit my coffee out and I'm wearing a clean shirt.


Well, it's Sunday after all! It's clean shirt day! :vs_smirk:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Well, it's Sunday after all! It's clean shirt day! :vs_smirk:


I only change it once a week and the damn thing still smelled like drier sheets.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I only change it once a week and the damn thing still smelled like drier sheets.


Ya' know, I think you're onto something. You value laundry more than forums. It makes sense.

I'm switching over to a "read only" system. I never did like all the typing...


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

Just a heads up as you probably discovered Uber and Lyft reserve the right to fire for pretty much ANY reason.

Kind've interested how you knew these guys were illegal immigrants.

Personally I would say grab a lawyer and sue Uber, you could also probably find grounds to sue said police department for false arrest and illegal seizure of property. Depending on WHERE the incident took place. Most departments won't fight back and would rather settle said case for a healthy sum.


----------

